# XBox One Controller kann nicht per USB installiert werden am PC



## FLeX67 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,
habe ein dickes Problem. Warum dick? Hab schon fast alles versucht schätze ich.

Folgendes: Habe mir gestern einen XBox One Wireless Controller bei Saturn gekauft. Inkl. dem Play & Charge Kit.
Desweiteren hab ich mir den Adapter gekauft um Wireless spielen zu können. Benutze Windows 7 64Bit.

Ich habe zunächst versucht, das Gerät per USB anzuschliessen. Fehlerhaft.
Er sucht nach Treibern findet sie nicht. Gerätemanager erkennt es als Controller, zeigt aber nen Gelbes Ausrufesymbol an und spuckt folgendes aus:

"Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert. (Code 28)
Für den Geräteinformationssatz oder das Geräteinformationselement wurde kein Treiber ausgewählt.
Klicken Sie auf "Treiber aktualisieren", um einen Treiber für dieses Gerät zu finden."

Dann bin ich hingegangen und habe versucht die Treiber manuell zu installieren.
Die Installation an sich geht einwandfrei. Doch ändern tut sich nichts.

Nach kleiner Recherche, habe ich herausgefunden, das es eventuell am Windows Update liegt. Hatte herunterladen und installieren auf Manuell eingestellt.
Doch bis auf das "installiere Win10" Update und einem Windows Defender Update war mein System aktuell. Dennoch beides heruntergeladen und das System auf komplett aktuellem Stand gebracht.
Auch das brachte kein Ergebnis.

Jetzt kommt das komische. Habe dannach den Wireless Adapter angesteckt, wurde sofort erkannt, und war direkt einsatzbereit.
Als ich dann den Controller mit dem Empfänger verbunden habe, hat auch da mir Windows neue Hardware angezeigt, und auch sofort installiert.
Er scheint auch zu funktionieren, zumindest was ich im Steam Big Picture getestet hab (war noch nicht im Spiel drin).

Ich verstehe nicht wieso man ihn nicht per USB installiert kriegt, obwohl Microsoft am Anfang " per USB funktionierts unter Win7 " gesagt hat.

Der Controller ist die neuere Version (2015, mit Klinkenstecker unten).


----------



## PileDrive (29. Dezember 2015)

Ähm servus ich habe anfang des jahres dass gleiche Problem wie du gehabt das es nicht ging, habe ihn dann gegen den xbox 360er wireless controller getauscht und der ging.Das mit dem adapter ist seit kurzem draussen da gab es auch ein bericht zu


----------



## Mottekus (29. Dezember 2015)

Moin!

Das Letzte was ich gehört habe hinsichtlich XBOX One Controller mit Wireless Adapter an den PC ist folgendes:

"Der neue Wireless-Adapter läuft wohl vorerst zwingend mit Microsofts vor kurzem veröffentlichten Betriebssystem Windows 10"

Beste Grüße, Mottekus


Quelle: Xbox One Controller: Wireless-Adapter für Windows 10 [Update]


----------



## FLeX67 (29. Dezember 2015)

Der Wireless Adapter funktioniert unter Windows 7 und 8.1  ebenfalls. Wurde Offiziell auch von Microsoft vor kurzembestätigt. Habs ja hier getestet bei mir.
Das lustige ist: Microsoft sagt, der Wireless Adapter funktionierte schon immer unter Win 7 und 8.1 

Man will halt das so viele Leute wie möglich zu Windows 10 wechseln. Mit mir nicht.

Es geht um die Kabelbindung. Nicht um die Wireless Verbindung den die funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Mottekus (30. Dezember 2015)

oh sry, dann hab ich nicht sauber gelesen und entschuldige mich dafür. wollte nur helfen und ich hoffe du verzeihst mir das


----------



## FLeX67 (30. Dezember 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> oh sry, dann hab ich nicht sauber gelesen und entschuldige mich dafür. wollte nur helfen und ich hoffe du verzeihst mir das



Gar kein Problem mein Freund.

Mein Problem ist wirklich dringend, ich hoffe wirklich das mir jemand helfen kann.

Ich habe mich so sehr drauf gefreut einen Xbox One Controller für PC benutzen zu können. Was meint ihr wie enttäuscht ich war, als ich lesen musste das der Wireless Adapter only Win10 fähig ist.
Und dann hauen die Offiziell seitens Microsoft raus , dass er schon immer funktionierte unter Windows 7 und 8.1.
(Für alle die es villeicht noch nicht wissen  )

Mein Problem besteht einfach darin, das ich den XBox Controller nicht only per USB nutzen kann.
Bin über 80Euro losgeworden, da erwarte ich schon das er einwandfrei funktioniert. In jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## FLeX67 (2. Januar 2016)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Gotcha (2. Januar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RIDcLUpWaU

Schau dir mal das Video an,
damit habe ich meinen Xbox-One Controller unter Windows 7 ans laufen bekommen


----------



## FLeX67 (3. Januar 2016)

Du bist der Beste, ohne Witz.

Das war die Lösung. Danke!


----------

